# J Bridge Alternative



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 28, 2019)

Look for a free alternative. 

:emoji_angel::emoji_angel:


----------



## brenneisen (Nov 28, 2019)

there's always that "stop using old plugins" alternative


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2019)

Reaper has a built-in bridge that works flawlessly in my experience.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2019)

What's your DAW?


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 28, 2019)

Cubase 10 Pro


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2019)

I have J Bridge and Cubase after 8 doesn't like it. I get so many errors, I quit using it. That is why I asked. I don't know of a free one, or I would have gotten it.


----------

